# I'm still shaking from what just happened...



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Why on earth can't _some_ human beings be more responsible about controlling their dogs?!

I live in the countryside in the middle of nowhere, and have a traditional 5 bar farm gate at the front of the driveway. It's covered in mesh to make it cat and Chi proof, and it's just under 5 feet high, so I thought my pets were safe.

There was a lot of noise out the front, worryingly the sound of a cat screaming, and we rushed out to find a big 'old english shepherd type' dog had one of the cats pinned down. In the split second it took to get there, I assumed that it had got in through a hole in the fencing somewhere round the property, so I rushed to open the huge front gate to let it out. Hubby was yelling at the dog and chasing it toward the gate but the dog just leapt straight over it, as if it was a few inches tall. We just stood there with our jaws hitting the ground. I thought our pets were well protected in the front yard with the big gate and the 'Chi-proofing' we've done. I had no idea that an ordinary dog, not trained in agility, could jump that high so easily.

We checked the cat carefully, and she's fine. She was very soggy, and badly shaken, but no bite marks or wounds anywhere. Some cuddles, warmth and Rescue Remedy, and now peace and quiet, seemed to be all she needed.

I'm still really upset, to think that if it had been a little earlier, when I was by the kitchen window, Harry might have been out the front in his pen when the dog got in. And such a tiny little Chi would have been totally helpless…

I went out down the lane to find the owner, so I could have a go at them and ask that they keep their animal on a lead, thinking it was a tourist who didn't know the etiquette about control of dogs in country areas where there is a lot of livestock about. It turns out that this dog wasn't just a casual walker's pet, but is now being taken to the next property to ours, every day, where his owner works in the stables there. Apparently, he's always escaping by jumping over fences etc. and she has no control over him. I'm afraid this is the proverbial last straw, as there are already 6 unfriendly dogs that have moved to the next door property recently, and now I cannot wait to move away from here to somewhere safer for my pets. It's sad, because it's really beautiful here (we're in Exmoor National Park) but the safety of my pets is more important!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

oh you poor thing, you sound very shaken, i am glad the cat is ok. It does make you so sick and angry when this happens, YOUR animals in YOUR garden happily minding their own business and WHAM !!!! an uncontrolable dog!!!!! its not fair you should have to consider moving, but then again how high exactly can you go with fencing etc. i really do feel for you.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, where ever you move, you'll always have to be on guard with little babies like Chis. They are so vunerable. I never live mine unattended. Good luck.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

God that's waful and soooo scary. I wish people would control their dogs properly.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. You shouldn't have to move because of irresponsibility of others. I'd of told them if that dog comes onto my property again, I'll Shoot it!!!!!:nmad2:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

things like this make me sick
report her to the manager that she is not controlling her dog, silly person. they should know better working in this park
glad your cat is ok


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloody he'll elle that's awful I always thought it's be more worry with wild animals untie west country obv not!! I'd report to the stable manager and request the dog is kelt on a long line I'd also contact your animal control at the council


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yipes! Although I will say it doesn't surprise me one bit it could jump the gate, Oakley is 3.3 lbs and can jump our 4 foot baby gates like they don't even exist...I just don't ever trust my animals outside alone at all, I am so sorry you had to go through that stress though!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the same problem where I live. I built an adorable little 2 ft fence in my front yard to keep my twin babies & Chi in but never thought about keeping everyone elses big dogs out. They just glide over the fence like it's not even there. It makes me angry that I go to drastic measures to keep my dogs & kids safe in their own yard, but everyone else doesn't. This is just something I deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Incidents like this are a nightmare.
I have no fence (we rent).
Any chance you can put in a 6 ft privacy
or chain link fence? I know its pricey but it
will be the difference between safety for
you and your pets and another incident.
Are there leash laws where you live?
Report them!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sorry you had to go through this glad the kitty is doing good.You just have to watch other dogs.We have some neighbors and their dogs used to get out but they where trying the dogs went through eletric(sp) fencing to get out.Buteither way they where big dogs.But we have luckily had no problems the about 85 pound lab is scared to death of the chis.And the great pyrenees dog is the friendliyist dog he smell them and all and don't hurt them.They don't like him but he wouldn't hurt a fly.He watches over their sheep.I have watched him grow up from a little puppy.They are both nice dogs.I have never had to deal with mean dogs like that.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

lorri said:


> oh you poor thing, you sound very shaken, i am glad the cat is ok. It does make you so sick and angry when this happens, YOUR animals in YOUR garden happily minding their own business and WHAM !!!! an uncontrolable dog!!!!! its not fair you should have to consider moving, but then again how high exactly can you go with fencing etc. i really do feel for you.


Yes, that's the thing... you always think your own garden is safe for your pets. I wouldn't mind if we hadn't deliberately tried Chi-proofing specific areas of the garden. We've had next door's Exmoor ponies, their sheep and chickens as well as another neighbour's cows in our back garden at different times! And as for wildlife... apart from the usual rabbits and squirrels etc., we get foxes, badgers, and even two roe deer a few months back. Now, we've only got 1 acre of garden, so I'm definitely not talking a huge area, but we've been so careful about making what we thought were safe areas for Harry from these other animal intrusions. And then came this darned dog today! Seems they're not so safe after all...


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Unfortunately, where ever you move, you'll always have to be on guard with little babies like Chis. They are so vunerable. I never live mine unattended. Good luck.


Yes, I think you're right, but it would definitely be more helpful if other people would keep their own animals under control.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

cherper said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. You shouldn't have to move because of irresponsibility of others. I'd of told them if that dog comes onto my property again, I'll Shoot it!!!!!:nmad2:


Strangely enough, although guns are not that common in the UK, many farmers do have shotguns, and several years ago one of our neighbours did actually get her standard poodle shot when it killed a local farmer's sheep. We don't have guns ourselves, and as far as I know, neither do the few neighbours we have. But I have to admit I would have been sorely tempted to use one this morning!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> God that's waful and soooo scary. I wish people would control their dogs properly.


Yes, it was scary Marie, even though it was 'only' a sheepdog type... just thankful it wasn't a pitbull type. I think the outcome would have been far worse.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

amandagalway said:


> things like this make me sick
> report her to the manager that she is not controlling her dog, silly person. they should know better working in this park
> glad your cat is ok


Yes I did let them know that I wanted her to make sure her dog is under control in the future, even it means chaining it when she's not with it. I would rather she just got someone to look after it while she was working, as I hate to think of any animal being chained. After all, it's not the dog's fault that she has no control over it.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Bloody he'll elle that's awful I always thought it's be more worry with wild animals untie west country obv not!! I'd report to the stable manager and request the dog is kelt on a long line I'd also contact your animal control at the council


Yes, I did ask our neighbour to make sure the dog's owner either controls it or chains him up. Sad for the poor dog though.

And yes, you're right about worrying about the wild animals Sarah... we've had some scares with our cats over the years here. One of our cats was caught by a fox a few years ago and apart from bite wound, he had 2 ribs and his sternum broken by it. He eventually recovered to live another 2 more years, but he was never the same. Just the other day, Harry was in his pen in the front yard while I was doing a little bit of pruning, and I noticed a buzzard circling lower and lower directly overhead. Needless to say, I quickly took Harry indoors for a while, until the buzzard was bored and had gone off to look for other prey. Threats to our little Chis everywhere... town or country, it seems. But I have to say that living out here, I didn't really expect other people's dogs to be one of those threats!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yipes! Although I will say it doesn't surprise me one bit it could jump the gate, Oakley is 3.3 lbs and can jump our 4 foot baby gates like they don't even exist...I just don't ever trust my animals outside alone at all, I am so sorry you had to go through that stress though!


Well, I have to admit I did learn something about a dog's jumping ability today. And even though I've always said I would never leave little Harry outside on his own, today has made me realize just how important it is to make sure I never forget that!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I have the same problem where I live. I built an adorable little 2 ft fence in my front yard to keep my twin babies & Chi in but never thought about keeping everyone elses big dogs out. They just glide over the fence like it's not even there. It makes me angry that I go to drastic measures to keep my dogs & kids safe in their own yard, but everyone else doesn't. This is just something I deal with on a daily basis.


Yes, I totally know how you feel!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Incidents like this are a nightmare.
> I have no fence (we rent).
> Any chance you can put in a 6 ft privacy
> or chain link fence? I know its pricey but it
> ...


Sadly, there really isn't any way we could install such high fences around the whole property, or even the areas that we've Chi-proofed for Harry.

There is a law which covers where I live which states a dog must not worry (chase or attack) livestock (cattle, sheep, goats, pigs, horses and poultry) on agricultural land. And must therefore be kept on a lead around livestock. If the dog worries livestock, the farmer has the right to stop the dog (even by shooting the dog in certain circumstances).

If there is even a hint of another incident with the same dog, I could, in theory, invoke that law to make sure the owner keeps it tied up, or just doesn't bring it to this area where she works, at all.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

FBRaRrN said:


> So sorry you had to go through this glad the kitty is doing good.You just have to watch other dogs.We have some neighbors and their dogs used to get out but they where trying the dogs went through eletric(sp) fencing to get out.Buteither way they where big dogs.But we have luckily had no problems the about 85 pound lab is scared to death of the chis.And the great pyrenees dog is the friendliyist dog he smell them and all and don't hurt them.They don't like him but he wouldn't hurt a fly.He watches over their sheep.I have watched him grow up from a little puppy.They are both nice dogs.I have never had to deal with mean dogs like that.


We only have 2 other houses within 1/2 mile of our house, and they both keep a mixture of dogs which include a greyhound, whippets and lurchers, as well as a terrier and some spaniels. Out of all those dogs, only the terrier has shown any friendliness towards Harry. And none of them is friendly to our cats! Not surprising that I'm becoming less and less fond of big dogs!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Elle said:


> Yes, I did ask our neighbour to make sure the dog's owner either controls it or chains him up. Sad for the poor dog though.
> 
> And yes, you're right about worrying about the wild animals Sarah... we've had some scares with our cats over the years here. One of our cats was caught by a fox a few years ago and apart from bite wound, he had 2 ribs and his sternum broken by it. He eventually recovered to live another 2 more years, but he was never the same. Just the other day, Harry was in his pen in the front yard while I was doing a little bit of pruning, and I noticed a buzzard circling lower and lower directly overhead. Needless to say, I quickly took Harry indoors for a while, until the buzzard was bored and had gone off to look for other prey. Threats to our little Chis everywhere... town or country, it seems. But I have to say that living out here, I didn't really expect other people's dogs to be one of those threats!


I want to move to the country at some point I live in a suburb I suppose but just want away but prey like that scares the poop out of me!!! For Harry you could put a roof on his outside pen not sure about the cats though poor babies


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you thought about calling the animal resuce when this happens. I know its mean but if the dog gets out alot then they can take the dog and make the owner take better care, lead/chain etc.. 

Im sorry this happened if it was me and my cat id be hysterical and very upset, my thoughts are with you and I hope the cat is coping ok xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Elle said:


> We only have 2 other houses within 1/2 mile of our house, and they both keep a mixture of dogs which include a greyhound, whippets and lurchers, as well as a terrier and some spaniels. Out of all those dogs, only the terrier has shown any friendliness towards Harry. And none of them is friendly to our cats! Not surprising that I'm becoming less and less fond of big dogs!


We do have one dog up the road and he kills outside cats and birds.But he the sweetest dog other wise.He has rolled ours chis because they where barking at him but he did not hurt them he just scared them we are always out with the chis.The charged him and I think he was trying to show them he was boss but we would make him let them up and make him go back around front.He Want even go in the backyard anymore and that is where our chis run around at.He is scared to death of them even if they are in their cages he will not come in the house because he is scared of them.
But he don't hurt inside cats as he lives with one.He has also met our inside cat(before I knew he killed them)And he don't care.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry that happened to you and glad all are ok. Our next door neighbors have 2 short haired pointers and they are hunting dogs. They bark like crazy and supposedly one is mean. One is kept with an electric fence and it scares the heck out of me that he will want our chis more than caring about the electric fence. But my other worries, living in the country on acreage is the hawks, eagles, owls, badgers, etc. etc. that are around here. No fence will help that one.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry that happened to you, how scary!! I love Exmoor National Park, it beautiful there, it would be so sad if you had to move


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I want to move to the country at some point I live in a suburb I suppose but just want away but prey like that scares the poop out of me!!! For Harry you could put a roof on his outside pen not sure about the cats though poor babies


I'm learning that Chis are very fragile, and wherever you live there are hazards! At least cats have sharp claws and know how to use them for defence as well as climbing! One of my cats once saved a rabbit from a buzzard who'd flown off with it... he jumped up at the buzzard and it dropped the rabbit. The cat chased the buzzard away and let the bunny hop happily off back to its family. (Another day though, and he would have probably had it for lunch! )

I've come to the conclusion that despite their bravery, little Chis are not much more able to defend themselves than a bunny of the same size!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Biscuit said:


> Have you thought about calling the animal resuce when this happens. I know its mean but if the dog gets out alot then they can take the dog and make the owner take better care, lead/chain etc..
> 
> Im sorry this happened if it was me and my cat id be hysterical and very upset, my thoughts are with you and I hope the cat is coping ok xx


Yes, the cat is find now, thank you.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

FBRaRrN said:


> We do have one dog up the road and he kills outside cats and birds.But he the sweetest dog other wise.He has rolled ours chis because they where barking at him but he did not hurt them he just scared them we are always out with the chis.The charged him and I think he was trying to show them he was boss but we would make him let them up and make him go back around front.He Want even go in the backyard anymore and that is where our chis run around at.He is scared to death of them even if they are in their cages he will not come in the house because he is scared of them.
> But he don't hurt inside cats as he lives with one.He has also met our inside cat(before I knew he killed them)And he don't care.


I have since been told the dog "loves cats" and wouldn't hurt them. Well, the owner wasn't there to see just how much it "loved" (NOT!) my cat!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

tricializ said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you and glad all are ok. Our next door neighbors have 2 short haired pointers and they are hunting dogs. They bark like crazy and supposedly one is mean. One is kept with an electric fence and it scares the heck out of me that he will want our chis more than caring about the electric fence. But my other worries, living in the country on acreage is the hawks, eagles, owls, badgers, etc. etc. that are around here. No fence will help that one.


Yes, I've only just realized that my little Chi is as much at risk as a bunny out here in the country. Well, I got a Chi 'cos I wanted a constant companion... I'm certainly not about to let him out of my sight if I can help it, LOL!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I would calm down then go and see the owner of the dog, fo rhtem to say they can't control it is not good enough, if htey can't control it hten it should never be let off the leash while outside.

It may also be owrth to tellthem that a dog that ecen so uch as growls at another dog / cat is classed as an aggressive and dangerous dog and could be PTS. maybe once they realise this and if they care about their dog they will take better steps to control it.

You should never be made to feel forced out of a home you love due to irresponsible people


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

xSamanthax said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you, how scary!! I love Exmoor National Park, it beautiful there, it would be so sad if you had to move


Yes, it is beautiful, but maybe it's time to re-enter civilization again anyway, LOL!


----------



## anarkissed (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to have a shepherd x pitbull and that girl could climb trees if they weren't too steep an angle or had cross branches, and she could leap a six foot fence with a little effort. Five feet gave her no trouble at all. We had fun  She stood 2.5' at the shoulder and could get her paws around my waist when standing up with her face at my mid-chest. I'm 5'4" tall. 
A solid board fence 6' tall should stop pretty much anything other than a cat or bird. Cats can be stopped by overtopping it with chicken wire loosely strung from vertical sticks at the posts, but it's kind of ugly. You leave the top edge of the wire floppy and the cat just can't get over it.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

anarkissed said:


> I used to have a shepherd x pitbull and that girl could climb trees if they weren't too steep an angle or had cross branches, and she could leap a six foot fence with a little effort. Five feet gave her no trouble at all. We had fun  She stood 2.5' at the shoulder and could get her paws around my waist when standing up with her face at my mid-chest. I'm 5'4" tall.
> A solid board fence 6' tall should stop pretty much anything other than a cat or bird. Cats can be stopped by overtopping it with chicken wire loosely strung from vertical sticks at the posts, but it's kind of ugly. You leave the top edge of the wire floppy and the cat just can't get over it.


Yes, I thought about the chicken wire solution in the past to keep my cats safe. Unfortunately, our land boundaries comprise too many huge oak trees etc. for that sort of fencing to be possible. Your dog sounds as if she might have been scary! ;-)


----------



## anarkissed (Aug 14, 2010)

Elle said:


> Yes, I thought about the chicken wire solution in the past to keep my cats safe. Unfortunately, our land boundaries comprise too many huge oak trees etc. for that sort of fencing to be possible. Your dog sounds as if she might have been scary! ;-)


Kira didn't scare anyone at all  She was so well trained and behaved in the first place, and really well socialized in the second place. She had soft warm brown eyes and a ready smile and stood gently waiting for an invitation to be friends even to tiny rodents and birds. I would bring her to homes and make her sit beside me till the homeowner said she could roam, then let her wander around seeking crumbs on the kitchen floor. I could leave that dog with toddlers and she would tolerate their abuse. One time a particularily bratty little boy followed her around the house and we heard him shriek from upstairs. We ran up and found a tiny red dimple where Kira, in exasperation at being hit, pulled, picked and otherwise harassed beyond reason, had given his ear a teeny nip. The mother was pretty good about it, I think she understood the dog's feelings. 
Another time I was standing at a family party in my BF's kitchen chatting. While the adults yapped we heard a little whine/squeak from below. I looked down and there's kira with the toddler (different kid) hanging off her upper lip, looking up at me for rescue.
I also have the lovely memory of watching kira play with a litter of kittens, aunty doggy with a kitten in her mouth, kitten scratching playfully at either size of her muzzle (not the device, the body part) and kira would lift the kitten in the air lightly, then set it down and lick it, gently wrestling with this tiny thing while others used her as a playgym. 
Amazing dog, she died in '92 and I still miss her. My Sarah is almost as well trained, except her inborn nervousness gets in the way. I'm hoping Timmy will shine so well when he's full grown. I do so worry at this age, though, LOL. Puppies are such an unknown!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

anarkissed said:


> Kira didn't scare anyone at all


She sounds like she was the way all dogs _should_ be, if only they were bred responsibly and trained properly in the first place... 



anarkissed said:


> I do so worry at this age, though, LOL. Puppies are such an unknown!


Aren't they just!


----------



## anarkissed (Aug 14, 2010)

Elle said:


> She sounds like she was the way all dogs _should_ be, if only they were bred responsibly and trained properly in the first place...


Well, ya know, Kira was a freebie out of the classifieds, a backyard pup that was born outside to a doghouse bitch and she spent her first year with us outside. I finally couldn't stand it and insisted to hubby that the dog was moving in. Her first two years I made every mistake in the book, mostly on the cruel side, and she became a massive problem. I didn't get rid of her because I couldn't stand the thought that she'd be put down at the spca and I didn't think anyone would take such a gangly badly behaved dog. I got so exasperated I finally went and got training books from the library. Enter Karen Pryor's famous book "Don't shoot the dog." I learned so much from that, and not rote steps for training, but the concept of making the animal want to please you because you're so nice when they do, and because you're so likeable and kind to them that they want to make you happy in return. I've applied it to all my pets since (you can't yank a parrot back with a leash) and it's brilliant how far you can go even with a dumb bunny hare brain.
I still do punish but it's gentle things related to revoking privileges of freedom or showing my displeasure vocally, not spanking and yanking.


----------

